# Arcane Goldens?



## wantagolden (Nov 22, 2010)

I have heard through various people that arcane golden retrievers are of excellent quality.

I wanted to know if this is true, and if so, what is their experience (if they own an arcane golden).

Take care!

Steph

Breeder Website: Arcane Golden Retrievers Perm. Reg'd.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We know Heather and Arcane well. She's a member here and there are several who are lucky enough to have one of her pups. Personally, I'm in love with Mr Lime of her new litter. If you explore around, you'll see pics of this latest litter.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Heather is a very loved and respected member on this board. She also has some puppy owners that belong on this board too. I am sure you will hear from them all good things.

I personally would love to have one of her puppies if she I was looking for one. 

Are you looking into the sTeal litter?


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes!  Heather is amazing and very well known. Herself and my breeder have actually done some litters together, I say go for it!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Welcome to GRF! :wavey:

As stated Heather of Arcane is a member here and well respected. Hope it all works out for you, I am sure you will not be disappointed.
As with all breeders I suggest you read the below thread for help in finding the right one for you.

Puppy Buyer's Fact Checker


----------



## wantagolden (Nov 22, 2010)

It is good to know that she is a well respected breeder and participates on this forum!

Upon viewing her website, her goldens have all the required health clearances.

Through research, I have noticed that many breeders are going forward with English golden retrievers as opposed to the American variety. I don't agree those who say "there is only one type of golden retriever out there." 

There is a distinction within the breed not only in the physical sense, but temperament as well. That being said, does Arcane breed the American golden or the English? and please correct me if I am wrong.

Take Care


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

All of Arcane's goldens are within the CKC and AKC standard, meaning they are the perfect shade of gold, not necessarily 'english' (white) or 'american' (red).


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

As others said, Heather is a very respected breeder on the forum here. Her dogs are beautiful and there are a handful of members with Arcane pups. I think the most active one being Sarah (forum name: *Luci*), whose pup is Lucy and just over a year old now. Lucy is a beautiful and smart little girl!  I'm sure she will see the thread soon enough, but if not, once you have enough posts (15) to PM, shoot Sarah a message and I'm sure she would be very happy to provide you with additional information.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Heather's dogs would be best described as more American in style. She is respected not only on this board but also amongst reputable Ontario breeders.

P.S. English and American are not different TYPES. All Golden retrievers who fit the breed standard demonstrate type, whether their bloodlines are English, American, show or field. This is a difference in STYLE. Dogs can be of a different style and still have breed type. English does not equate white, and American does not equate red except on the websites of less than reputable breeders. Just a pet peeve of mine with my English-looking, blended pedigree, working, typey dogs!!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

We love love love Heather around here. I wouldn't hesitate to buy a dog from her but you are smart to be doing your research and checking into health clearances - very smart! We all love to see her puppy photos and follow her litters with great interest. 

Heather has a well-known great reputation and I'm sure her puppy buyers would be happy to speak with you privately. There are several on the forum.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Hello! thank you all for your kind words..I am humbled  I would classify my dogs more *American* in style however would gladly breed to an English Style Golden should one complement my girl. I breed to *THE* Breed Standard, with color being last on my list of criteria  I am blessed to have all shades running in my yard ...


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Jamm said:


> Yes!  Heather is amazing and very well known. Herself and my breeder have actually done some litters together, I say go for it!


Hi Jamm...Ambertru & I are good friends and I have used her fellows on occasion, & purchased my lovely Tauri from there, however we haven't bred together per say! :


----------



## wantagolden (Nov 22, 2010)

A thank you to everyone and their input!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

wantagolden said:


> I am reading many articles about the English type retriever and am surprised to find that they are much healthier, than their American counterparts. Is this factually correct? What has been your experience?


 I do not believe this to be true...there can be issues in either Style of Golden & Line ...Honest, Responsible Breeders will share all health history, the good, the bad & the ugly ...be very careful with marketing ploys, sadly there are folks that milk that for all its worth


----------



## wantagolden (Nov 22, 2010)

Heather,

I am currently filling out a puppy questionnaire on your website, and I was wondering what your current/future litter plans are? 

Thanks


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

wantagolden said:


> Heather,
> 
> I am currently filling out a puppy questionnaire on your website, and I was wondering what your current/future litter plans are?
> 
> Thanks


My current litter may be spoken for -the sTeal theme - that arrived one week ago today! I have a Spring/Summer breeding planned with the Bos & my young girl Piper ( Mar/Apr) --as Piper is a Tauri daughter, those puppies should be similar to my past TURN theme ( Boston x Tauri) further into 2011 my plans are not set in stone ...Ill have a couple girls upcoming, but it will be eeny meeny as to who has a litter and who doesn't ...


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

wantagolden said:


> It is good to know that she is a well respected breeder and participates on this forum!
> 
> Upon viewing her website, her goldens have all the required health clearances.
> 
> ...


Take what you read with a grain of salt. Many of the people making the claims that one style is calmer, healthier etc have a vested interest in getting you to believe that--ie selling pups (sometimes at ungodly prices.) Ultimately a Golden has to have breed type for it to be a Golden. If it is so extreme or outside of breed standard then it is not a good representative of the breed. This "distinction" and attempting to set them as something apart is something that is being pushed by people who want to market them as something rare or special or healthier so that they can claim a larger price for them. 

On the side of reputable breeders, some people chose to focus on one *style* over the other because aesthetically it pleases them more, and better fits their conception of the standard, but good breeders still breed for type even while focusing on that style. As Heather has stated, a breeder will reach outside of the style they frequent if that dog has something to offer that they need in their breeding program. Many leading American kennels imported English dogs for precisely that reason over the years. Working breeders like Topbrass will breed to a show line dog on occasion as well if that dog has something they feel their bitch needs.

There is a range of temperaments present across each style (and note there are also American field style and English field style dogs who do not look like the show counterparts on either side of the pond). They are not necessarily calmer or healthier. One of the stubbornest, toughest Goldens I ever knew was a big,very light boy of English breeding. He was a MH who needed an experienced, strong willed owner and would have walked all over your average pet owner. And I have known Goldens in both camps who have died of cancer, had epilepsy, dysplasia, eye conditions etc. Anyone who claims otherwise is just making a marketing ploy. A good Golden is a Golden.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Just wanted to chime in here to say that you CANNOT go wrong with a Boston pup! We have one and he's perfect... o'kay, next to perfect


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

If I was ever to buy a puppy down the road, I would love to have one of Heather's pups. Her dogs are gorgeous. But being in rescue, I dont think I will ever get another puppy, I fall in love with almost all my fosters.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

How did I miss this?! I have an Arcane pup (Boston x Tauri) from the Turn litter and she's amazing! You can't go wrong there. Full of personality and smart as anything. If you search for my username in the search bar you'll come up with quite a few pictures of my girl. I'm not sure if you're still looking for a pup, but if you have any questions, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

LUCY!!!!!! One of my most favorite Arcane dogs!


----------



## StorminNorman (Jun 6, 2011)

Where are Arcane Goldens located?


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Arcane Golden Retrievers Perm. Reg'd.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

StorminNorman said:


> Where are Arcane Goldens located?


 we have recently moved to Colborne On ...just by the big apple conveniently located to the 401...1.5 hrs east of the GTA


----------



## StorminNorman (Jun 6, 2011)

arcane said:


> we have recently moved to Colborne On ...just by the big apple conveniently located to the 401...1.5 hrs east of the GTA


Thanks for the info. I checked out your website. You have beautiful dogs and seem to be a very conscientious breeder. However, you are a bit far away from my location here in northern Illinois.:uhoh:


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

StorminNorman said:


> Thanks for the info. I checked out your website. You have beautiful dogs and seem to be a very conscientious breeder. However, you are a bit far away from my location here in northern Illinois.:uhoh:


Argo goldens is in Illinois. I spoke to the breeder before I ultimately decided on Flora's breeder, and I really really liked her. She was SUPER approachable and didn't once make me feel bad about myself. If you're looking for a new golden I would maybe get in touch with her and have a chat.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

StorminNorman said:


> Thanks for the info. I checked out your website. You have beautiful dogs and seem to be a very conscientious breeder. However, you are a bit far away from my location here in northern Illinois.:uhoh:


 
Thank you! yes that is a tad far! no doubt!!! :


----------



## StorminNorman (Jun 6, 2011)

kdmarsh said:


> Argo goldens is in Illinois. I spoke to the breeder before I ultimately decided on Flora's breeder, and I really really liked her. She was SUPER approachable and didn't once make me feel bad about myself. If you're looking for a new golden I would maybe get in touch with her and have a chat.


Thanks for the breeder suggestion. I have checked out Argo's website in the past. I thought they had beautiful dogs too and it seemed to be a much smaller operation, perhaps more personable. It's good to get a recommendation from someone who feels the same as I do. I am not seriously looking for another puppy but often consider getting a second one. I think it would be great fun for all, Norman and us (maybe not Fred, the cat) to have a second companion dog. However it also comes with twice te vet bills, etc.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

StorminNorman said:


> Thanks for the breeder suggestion. I have checked out Argo's website in the past. I thought they had beautiful dogs too and it seemed to be a much smaller operation, perhaps more personable. It's good to get a recommendation from someone who feels the same as I do. I am not seriously looking for another puppy but often consider getting a second one. I think it would be great fun for all, Norman and us (maybe not Fred, the cat) to have a second companion dog. However it also comes with twice te vet bills, etc.


Yeah, she was really great to talk to. The only reason I didn't go with Argo was because the time frame worked better with Flora's breeder. Now in retrospect I realize that's a dumb reason not to go with the breeder I feel more comfortable with, but c'est la vie! I'd love to have a second dog, but yeah, definitely not a possibility for me right now (that and Flora hates most dogs, lol).


----------

